# Mail or Small package forwarding



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

Might somebody recommend a cost effective and reasonably sure method of shipping a small package, document sized under 3 lbs, from the US to the Philippines. Twice in the past I've had letters and documents forwarded or sent via the US Mail only to disappear in transit. This would be occasionally or on a one off basis.
Many Thankx


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gazzalee said:


> Might somebody recommend a cost effective and reasonably sure method of shipping a small package, document sized under 3 lbs, from the US to the Philippines. Twice in the past I've had letters and documents forwarded or sent via the US Mail only to disappear in transit. This would be occasionally or on a one off basis.
> Many Thankx


Cost effective... I don't think so Gaazalee and that's my own personal experience especially if it's important documents. I had my sister send me my credit cards three months ago using FedEx but if it's a little heavier I have her talk with the US Post Office and to make sure to add all the extra's such as return receipt, registered mail, now I've forgotten what else to add lol...it takes two weeks and she'd been going through that hassle and it still ran about $40 - 50 so she sends FedEx it takes 3 unbelievable days to get here and flat rate of $65 and I live 70 miles south of Manila, when it arrived I did have to pay an additional 120 pesos and probably for the drivers gas at the Philippine Post Office I also am registered with the Philippine Postal system they have an ID card.

RAO has a mail service but it's a member service so unsure if it's worth it and also you'd need to live close to an RAO there's one in Subic unless they have something in Angeles. https://www.raosubic.com/raojoin.html they also have a Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/RAO-Subic-Bay-1664913780408067/

If anyone else has a positive mail/packaging service thats reasonable please share.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

LBC might be worth a look.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

I agree with Gary D LBC is a good choice ! We use them for the UK proof of life forms and passport renewals and other important documents, and have never had any problems the US postal service may be good when it comes to sending things from the US ! 
The problem is the Philippines postal service ! We have had things such as Birthday and Xmas cards sent from the UK which we never recieved ! And when we do recieve things it can take weeks from arriving in Manila before it reaches us ! As it goes from Manila to St Pablo then to Santa Cruz Then to Calamba and Santa Rosa finally arriving at our home with a lot of sellotape added !


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I have my mail/packages from my forwarder to me delivered by FedEx. Have never had a problem. Not the cheapest but very reliable.

Fred


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

DHL - provides tracking number too.


----------



## mrtibbs (Jan 2, 2012)

I have used both FedEx and DHL, with good results. But as been stated, its NOT cheap, depends on your needs situation.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I've used LBC several times to send documents and small packages between Dubai and Philippines. Never had a problem.


----------

